# Tivo Premiere and Premiere XL both on ebay with lifetime



## moolman

Hi folks,
Please read through my feedback, I sold my S3 recently too on ebay and read the feedback on that one.

Thank you

Remember to use the bing cashback and save 8%

Regular Premiere LIFETIME
http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Premiere-T...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cefcd37b1

Premiere XL LIFETIME
http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Premiere-X...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cefcd3cb0


----------

